# Removing Post from Sport Coupe



## smboonejr (May 3, 2016)

Apologies in advance if this is a ridiculous question...

What all would be involved with "removing" the post from a 1965 LeMans sport coupe in order to make it look like a hardtop?

https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1071/1423584594_3459a5ccff_z.jpg?zz=1

This would be in an effort to get a cheap, running sport-coupe but try to create the appearance of the more desirable, attractive hardtop.

I would be hacking up a LeMans or Tempest, not a true GTO.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Apology accepted.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't think it's possible, the doors, windows, roof line, trim is all different from what I was told.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

smboonejr said:


> Apologies in advance if this is a ridiculous question...
> 
> What all would be involved with "removing" the post from a 1965 LeMans sport coupe in order to make it look like a hardtop?
> 
> ...


??? beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What Rukee said. Nothing is the same. Get a hardtop if you want one....way easier to find than a post coupe. Post coupe cars are rare these days, and desirable. Don't do the wrong thing here..............


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

geeteeohguy said:


> Don't do the wrong thing here..............


Like cut the roof, door posts, and rear window off to make it look like a vert.


----------



## CPL (Feb 11, 2016)

Don't cut it up.thats a rare car.not very many left out there
this is mine.
1965 sport-coupe with post


----------



## smboonejr (May 3, 2016)

All good input, thank you! Not surprised to hear there are those out there who like the post look, I simply don't. And I would not be hacking up such a nice example as CPL posted in any event, nice ride!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Well, have fun then. As for me, I gotta get back to splicing that VW bus roof onto my '67 GTO ragtop......yeah, _buddy_!


----------



## Piedog (Feb 14, 2013)

Bottom line: Your car, time, and $. Anything can be done....with enough of the latter. Good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## Doug68gto (Mar 8, 2016)

Why not put a add in for a swap. You have the car most want and rarer. I bet you could find someone willing to swap with you and some cash . Never know to you try . Try posting over on PY more activity but you can try here also , both sites have tons of info . Doug


----------

